# Steve Reeves 1940's Routine....



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Taken from wannabebig....

Intresting, thoughts?

What do you have to say about this routine...

Shoulders:

Upright rowing 3 sets 8-12 reps

Press behind-neck 3 sets 8-12 reps

bent over lateral rasie 3 sets 8-12 reps

Chest:

Barbell bench press 3 sets 8-12 reps

DB incline press 3 sets 8-12 reps

DB flye 3 sets 8-12 reps

Back:

Chin behind neck 3 sets 8-12 reps

Seated cable rows 3 sets 8-12 reps

One arm row 3 sets 8-12 reps

Biceps:

Standing BB curl 3 sets 8-12 reps

Incline DB curl 3 sets 8-12 reps

High-pulley bench curl 3 sets 8-12 reps

Triceps:

Pushdowns 3 sets 8-12 reps

DB french press 3 sets 8-12 reps

Tricep extension 3 sets 8-12 reps

DB cross faces 3 sets 8-12 reps

Legs:

Squat 3 sets 8-12 reps

Hack Squat 3 sets 8-12 reps

Front Squat 3 sets 8-12 reps

Leg curl 3 sets 8-12 reps

This routine was preformed by Steve Reeves and many other bodybuilders in the era. It was performed 3 times a week. Full-body. All of you will say overtraining I know it. Then how did so many natural bodybuilders get so big and strong following this routine? I know a trainer at my gym who was a bodybuilder in the era and in fact it is true that they did do full-body routines like the one above 3 times a week...some even more volume!

Steves best measurements:

6'1''

215

Neck 18-1/4 inches

Chest 52 inches

Waist 29 inches

Biceps 18-1/4 inches

Calf 18-1/4 inches


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

How come my dimensions are about the same as that and I don't look as good :cursing:

Iconic physique that if it was ripped to todays standards could still do alright in the amateur ranks in this country, always like his physique


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

If you read any of the 'old school' routines they advocate a *lot* of training - 2 hours in the morning, 2 hours in the evening isn't uncommon along with a lot of food and sleep - obviously didn't do them any harm!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

great physique, would love to look as good as that!! was he natural too?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Taken from wannabebig....
> 
> Intresting, thoughts?
> 
> ...


thats a pointless question because nobody will ever know how they achieved it and that goes for every other athlete back in those days.

This has always been something thats played on my mind I suspect I know where the root of the answer lies though.


----------

